# Hello, nice to meet everyone



## samshrf (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I am looking forward to this site. I am a hardgainer and need a big improvement on my body. Anyone know the best workout plan for a skinny guy like me? Im 16 male, 5'11, and weigh 130 somethin 

thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*samshrf* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey there dude. Welcome! In regards to best workout plans, this is by far the best for beginners who are serious.
Starting Strength Wiki
You won't find a more recommended program out there. It'll add tons of strength and slabs of muscle, especially at your age. You might add 15 pounds or so just in your first year.
Also, try GOMAD (gallon of milk a day) - pretty much whole milk, one gallon a day. If it's too much, start at half a gallon. Keep your protein intake up with lean chicken breasts and tuna as well. Combined with starting strength, it'll work wonders. Being a hardgainer is linked a lot of the time to not enough calories.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Spraynpray (Aug 4, 2011)

Sup


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 4, 2011)

welcome to da boards


----------



## obeymyarm (Aug 14, 2011)

enjoy


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome brother.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome bro. Lots of good info here. Take advantage of it


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

aloha!


----------



## Tako1984 (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## samshrf (Aug 17, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> best-regards
> 
> World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


 

steriods... arent those illegal?

haha just wonderin


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

